
Software Should Be Free: The FSF's First Annual Report - bitdiddle
http://u.fsf.org/fy15annualreport
======
bitdiddle
Nice to see how efficient this non-profit is (8% overhead).

------
rsp_delhi
Agreed, Yeah it should be....

